# إلى من يعمل فى بتروجيت أو عمل بها سابقا



## جيوفانى (4 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أنا أخوكم الصغير أحمد لسه متخرج من أسبوع و الحمد لله
أنا مدنى و مشروع التخرج بتاعى كان فى أدارة مشروعات التشييد
بدون مطول على حضراتكم سؤالى هوه لو ربنا يسرى و نجحت فى الأمتحانات بتاعت التعيين و الانترفيو عدت على خير، هل ممكن أشتغل من الأول فى قسم الأداره فى الشركه ولا لازم انزل تنفيذ فى الأول ؟*
*مع العلم أنى بفضل الله جبت امتياز مشروع و غالبا كنت أحسن واحد فى الدفعه فى البريمافيرا عشان كنت اخت كورس بريمافيرا فى الجامعه الامريكيه و بعون الله هبتدى فى دبلوم الprmg *
و سؤال كمان عن طبيعة مشروعات الشركه: هل المهندس المدنى حديث التخرج بيستفيد خبره من الشغل فى بتروجيت ولا كل المشاريع الكبيره عباره عن مشاريع بترول و مشاريع التشييد فى الشركه حجمها غير كافى لأكتساب خبره من العمل فيها؟​
و كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبة رمضان


----------



## sacalance (6 أغسطس 2010)

هو انت كنت جامعة ايه


----------



## جيوفانى (6 أغسطس 2010)

أخيرا حد رد
أنا كنت فى الشروق


----------



## magnum1272003 (7 أغسطس 2010)

أظن الأول بغض النظر عن الشركة ونظامها انك عشان تتشتغل في إدارة المشروعات لابد إنك تكون على دراية بأفراد المشروع من حيث التفيذ ومعرفة بالكيفيات وأكيد بما إنك حديث التخرج فلابد أن تكون مفتقر لشئ مثل ذلك وإلا هتتعب في الأول جدا على ما تفهم الأمور ماشية ازاي
بعد كده أنا سألت واحد صاحبي عن المرتبات قال كل من يطلق عليه لقب مهندس في الشركة بغض النظر عن تخصصه ليه بداية واحدة بس ممكن السنة الجاية يكون 3 آلاف جنيه
على كل حال اجتهد في زيادة معلوماتك التنفيذية والإدارية أيضا في هذه الفترة


----------



## جيوفانى (7 أغسطس 2010)

magnum1272003 قال:


> أظن الأول بغض النظر عن الشركة ونظامها انك عشان تتشتغل في إدارة المشروعات لابد إنك تكون على دراية بأفراد المشروع من حيث التفيذ ومعرفة بالكيفيات وأكيد بما إنك حديث التخرج فلابد أن تكون مفتقر لشئ مثل ذلك وإلا هتتعب في الأول جدا على ما تفهم الأمور ماشية ازاي
> بعد كده أنا سألت واحد صاحبي عن المرتبات قال كل من يطلق عليه لقب مهندس في الشركة بغض النظر عن تخصصه ليه بداية واحدة بس ممكن السنة الجاية يكون 3 آلاف جنيه
> على كل حال اجتهد في زيادة معلوماتك التنفيذية والإدارية أيضا في هذه الفترة


شكرا لرد حضرتك
أنا سألت كثيرا عن أمكانية العمل فى أدارة المشروعات بالنسبه لحديث التخرج فوجدت رأيين 
الأول يقول بعدم أمكانية ذلك لعدم وجود خبره بالتنفيذ
و الثانى يقول بأمكانية ذلك لحديث التخرج
لكن أنا كنت أستفسر عن سياسة بتروجيت فى هذه النقطه بالذات: هل يمكن لحديث التخرج -أذا افترضنا وجود خبره عنده فى الجدوله الزمنيه فى مشروع التخرج- العمل فى بتروجيت فى أدارة المشروعات منذ البدايه أم يشترطوا خبرة التنفيذ ؟


----------



## جيوفانى (8 أغسطس 2010)

75 مشاهده و 4 ردود منهم 2 أنا اللى كاتبهم ؟

اللهم بلغنا رمضان


----------



## جيوفانى (16 أغسطس 2010)

هل من مجيب على الأستفسارات؟
كل عام وأهل المنتدى و كل المسلمين بخير


----------



## mos (16 أغسطس 2010)

أخى الكريم كل عام وأنت بخير
لاتوجد قواعد ملزمة للعمل بأى مجال بالحياة العملية طلما لدى المرشح المقومات الأساسية
ولكن الأهم أن يكون المهندس دائم الأطلاع والتعلم
وكخطوة مفيدة لك أولا عليك النخراط بالتنفيذ مدة مناسبة وليكن أعوام لتكون مهندس تخطيط ناجح بعد ذلك
كما أذكرك دائما أن أى استفسار ستجداجابته بالكتب والمجلات المختصة والتى يجب أن تكون شغلك الشاغل من اليوم الأول بالعمل ......... وبالتوفيق دائما


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (17 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا كنت فى بتروجيت فى الادارة العامة للتخطيط ومراقبة المشروعات
وكان بييجى لنا ناس حديثى التخرج (خريجين نفس السنة) 
فمفيش مشكلة فى الموضوع ده فى بتروجيت
لكن المهم ان اللى هيعمل معاك الانترفيو (عادة بتكون لجنة) تحاول توصلهم انك متميز فى الشغلانة دى وهما هيعملوا توصية بانك تشتغل فى التخطيط بغض النظر عن خبرتك اذا اقتنعوا بيك، انا شفت الموضوع ده اثناء عملى فى الشركة مع اكثر من 6 او 7 مهندسين اصبحوا الان من اعمدة الادارة العامة للتخطيط

ربنا يوفقك وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## جيوفانى (18 أغسطس 2010)

mos قال:


> أخى الكريم كل عام وأنت بخير
> لاتوجد قواعد ملزمة للعمل بأى مجال بالحياة العملية طلما لدى المرشح المقومات الأساسية
> ولكن الأهم أن يكون المهندس دائم الأطلاع والتعلم
> وكخطوة مفيدة لك أولا عليك النخراط بالتنفيذ مدة مناسبة وليكن أعوام لتكون مهندس تخطيط ناجح بعد ذلك
> كما أذكرك دائما أن أى استفسار ستجداجابته بالكتب والمجلات المختصة والتى يجب أن تكون شغلك الشاغل من اليوم الأول بالعمل ......... وبالتوفيق دائما


 جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جيوفانى (19 أغسطس 2010)

عبدالقادر حجاج قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا كنت فى بتروجيت فى الادارة العامة للتخطيط ومراقبة المشروعات
> وكان بييجى لنا ناس حديثى التخرج (خريجين نفس السنة)
> فمفيش مشكلة فى الموضوع ده فى بتروجيت
> ...


رد كافى و شافى على سؤال لم يجبنى عليه أحد قبل حضرتك
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جيوفانى (19 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك وكل سنة وانت طيب[/quote قال:


> و حضرتك طيب


----------



## hammhamm44 (19 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يوفقك يابنى -- ببركة شهر رمضان الكريم
عليك بمعرفة كيف تدار المشاريع فى مجال الغاز والبترول -- تسليم الموقع - اقتصاديات التشييد وما يفيد فى مجال العمل -- والحمد لله بالمنتدى الجميل -- منتدانا -- يوجد الكثير والقيم فى هذا الموضوع
اما العمل بهذه الشركات فيحتاج الى التزام بالمواعيد وقدرة على العمل لساعات طويلة ومتواصلة اكثر من 8 ساعات وحتى 10 ساعات والمقابل مجزى ويكون فيه بركة والله الموفق
اكرر عليك بدراسة ومعرفة موضوعات إدارة المشاريع Project Managements وفيها أمثلة كثيرة عن إدارة الوقت والتكاليف والموارد المادية والبشرية وكذلك العقود


----------



## جيوفانى (22 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور فكرى 
و سؤال أخر للمهندس عبد القادر حجاج: هل فى بتروجيت يستخدموا MS project أم بريافيرا P6 أم P3 ؟


----------



## على زين ا (25 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت يا جماعة لو حد يكون عنده معلومات للعمل بالتفتيش الهندسى


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (25 أغسطس 2010)

جيوفانى قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا دكتور فكرى
> و سؤال أخر للمهندس عبد القادر حجاج: هل فى بتروجيت يستخدموا MS project أم بريافيرا P6 أم P3 ؟



السلام عليكم

MS Project لا يتم استخدامه فى بتروجيت (ولكن ده فى النهاية بيتوقف على متطلبات العميل، بس انا ماشوفتوش بيستخدم ولا مرة)
اما بريمافيرا يتم استخدام P3 او P6 على حسب متطلبات العميل ايضا ولكن الغالب فى الاستخدام حتى اليوم اللى انا سبت فيه الشركة كان p3 وكان فيه مشروع تدريبى على p6 فى الجامعة الامريكية تمهيدا لتعميمه فى الشركة، والكلام ده كان من اكثر من سنتين، معرفش دلوقتى هما لسه بيستخدموا p3 ولا تحولوا بالفعل الى P6

شكرا
عبدالقادر


----------



## zizo gladiator (29 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم


انا عندى استفسار بعد اذنكوا


بالنسبه للمهندسين المدنى المتخصصين فى مجال التصميم و التنفيذ

انا مهندس مدنى حديث التخرج و مشروع خرسانه

هل بيحتاجوا مهندسين مدنى تصميم و تنفيذ ولا الشركه مش بتحتاج؟

و كل سنه و انتم طيبين
*​


----------



## بتروجيت (6 يناير 2012)

أنا عاوز اعرف هى الشركه بتنزل اعلان للتعيين ولا ده بيكون اعلان لابناء العاملين؟؟؟


----------



## بتروجيت (7 يناير 2012)

*اين الردووووووود؟؟؟*


----------



## بتروجيت (9 يناير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=213315&page=2#ixzz1iwiAIq9x

​*أنا عاوز اعرف هى الشركه بتنزل اعلان للتعيين ولا ده بيكون اعلان لابناء العاملين؟؟؟*


----------



## بتروجيت (10 مارس 2012)

لا يوجد ردوووووووووود 
ايه يا جماعه مفيش حد اتعين قبل كده فى بتروجيت ؟؟؟؟


----------

